# ACNL pet



## StarryACNL (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm quite interested to see what other acnl players do.
I like to get a pet-not from objects like birdcage or dog house but like things you have caught.
At the moment I am keeping a whale shark as a pet- they are very cute (well I think so)
Also I want a napoleon fish- I donated mine to museum!

Do you have a pet or another thing you do?


----------



## kakuloo (Jul 1, 2013)

I've got a Hermit Crab as a pet.  =P


----------



## LeadKisses (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a pet tadpole named Todd and a pet tiger beetle named Rawer. XD I'm sure lots of others have done this as well. Or, maybe I'm just extremely geeky for naming them. XDXD


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jul 1, 2013)

kakuloo said:


> I've got a Hermit Crab as a pet.  =P



Me too! I used to keep hermit crabs as pets for real, so I was giddy when I caught a couple (one for museum, one for me) on the island.


----------



## Kara (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a frog right now.


----------



## StarryACNL (Jul 1, 2013)

LeadKisses said:


> I have a pet tadpole named Todd and a pet tiger Beetle named Rawer. XD I'm sure lots of other have done this as well. Or, maybe I'm just extremely geeky for naming them. XDXD



No your not geeky
I'm still thinking of a name for my whale shark.


----------



## Sadie (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a Hermit Crab and a Goldfish.  I like the Goldfish bowl.


----------



## FruitTree (Jul 1, 2013)

I really want a hermit crab/tadpole! Right now I have a seahorse for a pet :3 I also have tonnnnnss of other wildlife just chillin' in my refrigerator; when I expand my house I'll have them all out on display.

Speaking of Napoleon fish, I catch those things a lot and IMO they aren't very attractive... @.@ if I catch another one, *Starry*, you can have it.


----------



## Mays (Jul 1, 2013)

I've got a pet Coelacanth!


----------



## LeadKisses (Jul 1, 2013)

Mays said:


> I've got a pet Coelacanth!



Nice. Next time it rains at night, I'm gonna have one, too.


----------



## StarryACNL (Jul 1, 2013)

FruitTree said:


> I really want a hermit crab/tadpole! Right now I have a seahorse for a pet :3 I also have tonnnnnss of other wildlife just chillin' in my refrigerator; when I expand my house I'll have them all out on display.
> 
> Speaking of Napoleon fish, I catch those things a lot and IMO they aren't very attractive... @.@ if I catch another one, *Starry*, you can have it.



Thanks
How do you trade fish and bugs if you can't drop them or pick them up outside/inside a house?


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a goldfish c:


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 1, 2013)

I got all the sharks as pets lol


----------



## mason (Jul 1, 2013)

It could be neat if in the next game in the series that they added actual pets, like cat's and dogs lol.. I mean, there's a cat tower but no cat! Although I guess it would be kind of awkward seeing as some of the villagers are cat's and dogs


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 1, 2013)

StarryACNL said:


> Thanks
> How do you trade fish and bugs if you can't drop them or pick them up outside/inside a house?



you don?t lol


----------



## Aloha (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a birdy in a cage.Caged birdy.Tweet  (Ok I have no idea what I am saying lawls)


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a hamster cage w a little running hamster inside. It is really cute!


----------



## GhulehGirl (Jul 1, 2013)

Hmm, hadn't thought of having a pet in ACNL....i want one now. But what? Hmmm......a Whale Shark would be cool, or a Tarantula, always wanted one in rl...yeah i want those 2


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 1, 2013)

I am going to catch a guppy and keep that as a pet. They are such a pretty color!


----------



## Nooblord (Jul 1, 2013)

Isabelle is my pet.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a snail and a sea slug ^_^

I also have a firefly in my other characters tent.


----------



## Mayor William (Jul 1, 2013)

how do you have pets?


----------



## sydney (Jul 1, 2013)

I cant wait for the turtle


----------



## jamesmikehj (Jul 1, 2013)

i am keeping all types a shark and very rare and man eating fish as well as crabs and a few other fish


----------



## Lin (Jul 1, 2013)

Nooblord said:


> Isabelle is my pet.



...obby?


I have a goldfish but I want a piranha.


----------



## momonoguiko (Jul 1, 2013)

I have one goldfish because the bowl xD

I want a shark pet but when I see it jailed in the aquarium, makes me feel bad.


----------



## Vex (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a pale chub named Chubster. I haven't really gotten a real name for it so sometimes I call it Chubby or Chuba.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 1, 2013)

mason said:


> It could be neat if in the next game in the series that they added actual pets, like cat's and dogs lol.. I mean, there's a cat tower but no cat! Although I guess it would be kind of awkward seeing as some of the villagers are cat's and dogs



Well there?s a birdcage with a bird in it, and I saw Robin (a bird) who had it in her house lol.
psst. she?s crazy stay away from her.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 1, 2013)

sydney said:


> I cant wait for the turtle



Wat?  Insects & fish- would be cool if I could score a turtle!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 1, 2013)

Mayor William said:


> how do you have pets?



Catch a fish or bug and display them in your room.


----------



## Roachant (Jul 1, 2013)

I had a who,e bunch of fish and insects in my house until the HH academy told me they make my house lose points so I removed many. I kept a bluegill though, in r/l I keep sunfish and they are very fun to keep!


----------



## Nomuza (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a friend with a Coelacanth named Cathy, mines named Kassuandra.


----------



## TOASTY (Jul 1, 2013)

My brother, girlfriend and I were swimming in my pool and we came across a frog who decided to go swimming with us. For some reason, I decided to name him Food. When we were done swimming, we let him go. I caught I frog in my town, and I now keep him in  the main room of my house. His name is also Food.


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a Goldfish called Squirt c:


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't exactly like the thought of keeping animals in my house. Bugs creep me out and the fish... well I hate their eyes *ugh*

But if I was to keep a pet I'd probably have a goldfish. Their kinda small and cute, but still, their eyes! *shudder*


----------



## Flake (Jul 3, 2013)

The HHA can whine all they want, I love my whale shark in his absurdly small tank.


----------



## Bronxie (Jul 3, 2013)

I've got a hermit crab and a froggy


----------



## Yuna (Jul 3, 2013)

I have two fireflies that I caught right next to each other. They stay just underneath my window in my main room, beside each other~


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't have any pets at the moment but next time I catch a Napoleon fish and a sea horse I'm gonna keep them as pets, was gonna keep a shark but I like the Napoleon fish better, so pretty!


----------



## Talon (Jul 3, 2013)

I have 2 tarantulas and a bee upstairs. I'm super scared of spiders in real life but I'm proud to say I've caught 3 tarantulas. I'll probably keep them on display forever. Lol


----------



## Savio (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a hammer head shark, an oak silk moth, and a bird wing butterfly as pets.

Gonna win the next bug offs and the fishing contests with them, I tell you whut.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a pet Goliath Beetle named Gregor.

Just look at them, they're adorable.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HjGdNpTR0E


----------



## xkassidy (Jul 3, 2013)

I used to have a frog in WW, and in NL I want a cat-pattern cushion so it looks like there's a cat laying down. have anyone of you seen that pattern flying around? it's so cute! *-* too bad I don't have a cushion yet, I should probably make a thread about that soon.


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 3, 2013)

I've managed to make a miniature T-rex skeleton, if that counts as a pet, haha.

Aside from that, I don't really have anything else. Maybe I'll make some room for an arowana the next time I actually manage to catch one of those again.


----------



## Carole (Jul 3, 2013)

Right now I have a pet coelacanth and a pet napoleon fish. I think they are beautiful!


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jul 3, 2013)

Carole said:


> Right now I have a pet coelacanth and a pet napoleon fish. I think they are beautiful!



I have seen Napoleonfish in real life. They are absolutely stunning. 
I want to keep one in my house, but it is too smal right now.  I?d also like to add a Scorpion and a Tarantula, but I have such a hard time catching them...


----------



## Miya902 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have two starfish, one great white shark, one caged bird, and a hamster.  hehe

edit: oh and a frog, lobster and firefly


----------



## Cloudkitty (Jul 3, 2013)

I had Tuney the Tuna in City Folk.  We were best buds.

Then one day he chewed apart my favourite shoes.  But he made it up to me by helping me win the Fishing Festival.

I told my kids that Tuney went to live on a farm.  A fish farm.

The end.


----------



## Beanie (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a hermit crab, a firefly, a goldfish and a surgeon fish (Dory anyone!) 
The goldfish comes in a cute round bowl when you put it down so it really does give an "at home" feel!


----------



## Zura (Jul 4, 2013)

Mays said:


> I've got a pet Coelacanth!


 
Me too I also have a tarantula as a pet Intel I get a scorpion and i got two rare arapaima!


----------



## The Architect (Jul 4, 2013)

Pet cockroach.


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jul 5, 2013)

*I have a bee. I figured they are such a pain in the ass to catch that I might as well keep one lol. It is a lot easier to catch them in this game than in WW and City Folk.*

- - - Post Merge - - -



SliceAndDice said:


> I have seen Napoleonfish in real life. They are absolutely stunning.
> I want to keep one in my house, but it is too smal right now.  I?d also like to add a Scorpion and a Tarantula, but I have such a hard time catching them...



*I saw and caught a tarantula on my very first night playing (June 10th) and HAVE NOT SEEN ONE SINCE! Nor have I seen a scorpion. Where are they hiding......I now have a false sense of security where I am not nervous running around at night. I know they like to pop out of the trees and scare the bejesus out of you.*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flake said:


> The HHA can whine all they want, I love my whale shark in his absurdly small tank.



That does it! Who runs the ASPCA of Animal Crossing!? lol


----------



## Hamusuta (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a hamster cage and a hamster cage only! D:


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 5, 2013)

I usually have either a pet crayfish or goldfish

I'm also fond of the Hamlet-cage.


----------



## History (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a pet Butterfish. Just casually placed it in my house, because my pockets were full, but after 3 weeks he's still there. I need to think of a name... Any ideas?


----------



## StiX (Jul 5, 2013)

I have the clown fish now, but I really want a soft-shell turtle once I can catch one ;_;


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a pet Coelacanth named Cruella.
Lyle keeps lecturing me how Cruella is useless, though, because she adds nothing to my HHA Score. -_-


----------



## StarryACNL (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow lots of pets
Still no luck on catching my pet napoleon fish


----------



## Chrissy (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a pet sea slug.

Apparently it means I "like the simple things in life".


----------



## Cobby (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a pet goldfish and popeyed goldfish (love their little bowls they come in) inside the main room and a Coelacanth and Tarantula in the upstairs bedroom. And a small militia of Gyroids in the basement.


----------



## notalwayslost (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a pet Piranha named shredder. 
I tend to keep smaller pets because I feel bad if I have a shark in a super small tank.


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jul 7, 2013)

History said:


> I have a pet Butterfish. Just casually placed it in my house, because my pockets were full, but after 3 weeks he's still there. I need to think of a name... Any ideas?



Toast


----------



## matt (Jul 7, 2013)

ive got the hamster and cage


----------



## StarryACNL (Jul 10, 2013)

notalwayslost said:


> I have a pet Piranha named shredder.
> I tend to keep smaller pets because I feel bad if I have a shark in a super small tank.



I wish you could upgrade the cages!


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a paper tiger next to my cat tower- that kind of counts as a pet, doesn't it?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 10, 2013)

I kept the first sea horse I caught and have him on a table in my house  I love sting rays so when I caught one, I wanted to put it in my house and when I did I actually felt bad cause it had a really small tank. I realized after I donated it that it's a video game, it doesn't actually have feelings. I felt so geeky lol :3


----------



## MistyWater (Jul 10, 2013)

I have several small river fish as pets right now. They're adorable, but out of place at the moment. Thought of making a small aquarium in my back room once I get it, but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 10, 2013)

I currently have a pet sea horse and Napoleon fish, I have them in my mermaid themed room. Apparently you get bonus points from HHA for a pet Napoleon fish cause it's a seasonal fish.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a butterfly fish in my house right now. I don't like the tanks with the fish in it and nothing else, no rocks or plants or coral or anything. It seems cruel and doesn't seem like an actual pet. I also don't like the big fish in such small tanks. it would be cool to have a "pet store" in the next game where you can get different sized tanks and cages and decor and stuff. Make the critters more at home.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a guppy.

I don't want to sell him 'cause it's my first guppy.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 10, 2013)

On my Wild World version I had a pet long locust. I'm not sure about getting one for New leaf, though.


----------



## AllisonCypress (Jul 10, 2013)

I was just thinking about this: At the Nookling's, they will sell this hamster...or is it like a mouse or a rat?  I'd also like the bird.  Ooh, or a fish! XD


----------



## Julie (Jul 10, 2013)

I had a pet tarantula after I caught one for the first time since I really wanted one as a pet, but... after a while I just couldn't keep it and i donated it to the museum. I'm hoping to catch another one. I used to have a pet shark but they take up so much dang space.


----------



## Emma (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a Dorado xD


----------



## Eixomoxie (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a whale shark, saw shark and hammerhead in my basement. It's where I send villagers I don't like >83
But in all seriousness, the whale shark is truly adorable. <3


----------



## niightwind (Jul 10, 2013)

I did have two sharks that I called Moe and Boe. But they don't fit the theme of my house anymore so I'm looking for a new pet, something smaller.


----------



## saccharine (Jul 10, 2013)

Still trying to catch at least 2 of both goldfishes. One for pets and the others for the museum.
No luck so far. OTL


----------



## Saria Xiao (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a pet seahorse that looks good in my living room.


----------



## Tiramisu (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a goldfish, it's the first and only one I've caught. And Blathers is never getting him.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 10, 2013)

Eixomoxie said:


> I have a whale shark, saw shark and hammerhead in my basement. It's where I send villagers I don't like... <3



Still, it was considered.  Be careful EVERYBODY!  (=

No pets yet... still undecided.


----------

